# How do CRS color up?



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

Just got back home for lunch and just changed the batteries on my air pump and wondering how long CRS take before they color back up? Mine are looking rather pale and likely due to stress from transport. 

My CRS are ~0.5mm each and 1-2 out of 5 of them I suspect are CBS as they are not looking red like the other ones even when they are faded. I don't want to have any hybrids or lose the CRS coloring later as they get larger so I may have to return 1-2 of them to the seller if they are CBS but will have to determine that after the shrimp color back up again. One of them I am thinking is a CBS as it is a little darker in color.


----------



## Joeee (Apr 3, 2010)

What I learned from taking some CRS home the first time was that their colour is actually a very deep orange that looks red. I was an idiot and did drip acclimation which I realize now just causes more stress. However, my shrimp's colour returned after about half an hour. I'm guessing it's going to be 1/2 hour to a day depending on the difference in temperature and water parameters and the age of the shrimp.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

Why would drip acclimatization stress out the CRS? It is probably the best method to prepare them for their new home.


----------



## Joeee (Apr 3, 2010)

Darkblade48 said:


> Why would drip acclimatization stress out the CRS? It is probably the best method to prepare them for their new home.


I suspect it was because they tried to jump out of the bucket, the only movement of water in there was the dripping of the water, and the bottom of the bucket I was too slippery. When I put them in the bucket and finished acclimating, their colour was completely faded.


----------



## arc (Mar 11, 2010)

I had the same issue when I got my CRS. The colours came back the next day though. I think it has to do with the temperature changes.


----------



## arktixan (Mar 30, 2010)

I believe it varies on the shrimp, some will get colour back within 30m-1hr... some take a day or so... I was even told it can take a good week or 2, before the true colour comes back.


----------

